# which sunglasses??



## TimR (Nov 20, 2006)

If you had about $75 to spend on a good pair of sunglasses what would you get?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oakleys. I got a pair for Christmas (that's right, I said CHRISTMAS) about 4 years ago and have worn them at work and at home since then. They haven't scratched yet despite being knocked against all sorts of things and they cut that bright sunlight like you wouldn't believe. Mine have the mirrored lenses which I like but I'd recommend any of them depending on what you want. If something ever happened to them,I'd definitelyhave to go out and get another pair because I can't live without them. They are part of my checklist before leaving home and I highly recommend them.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't oakley's have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 20, 2006)

*2nd*

On the oakleys.I never could have justified a C-note for sunglasses,until I won a pair as part of a contest package.I used them for 2 weeks,then my dog ate them........ I could have killed the dog.....If i ever can swing it,I'll have another pair.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 20, 2006)

We had a Gander Mtn open up nearby and they have several pair (polarized)not too fancy looking models for under a 100.00.  I have a pair of Oakleys now but wished I'd waited and saved some money on those at GM..can't remember what brand they are...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure for around $75......But for around $100 - $115 I would look at a pair of Costa Del Mar's.......


----------



## savage270 (Nov 20, 2006)

the Oakleys have a 1 year warranty where you could return to manufacturer and they'll fix it or they'll send you another pair.

I have the Oakley Wiskers polarized glasses that I use everyday for driving or just walking around but they do double up as my fishing glasses.  If you could find a sale on these I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 21, 2006)

On my 2nd pair of Oakleys. Well worth the money. What amazes me is your eyes are one of the most important parts of your body, and people skimp on sunglasses by buying the cheapos with no UV protection.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 21, 2006)

Oakley's polarized.....

Spend the extra bucks, they are worth it..


----------



## Snippygrunt (Nov 21, 2006)

I like Revos.. They can really cut the glare.  You may be able to get a pair on Ebay for that price.  They are expensive but well worth it.  These glasses are actually a glass lens


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 21, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> On my 2nd pair of Oakleys. Well worth the money. What amazes me is your eyes are one of the most important parts of your body, and people skimp on sunglasses by buying the cheapos with no UV protection.



True wisdom there...I went through two pairs of maui jims, the clarity was amazing on and off the water, and you couldn't even feel em on your face, but they didn't hold up well to my abuse, so I dropped back down to the 100.00 dollar range...


----------



## captbrian (Nov 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not sure for around $75......But for around $100 - $115 I would look at a pair of Costa Del Mar's.......



i second the costa del mar's (i have over a half dozen pairs). i have had a couple of pairs of oakley's (i got as gifts) that were 'polarized'.  i hate to admit, but i regifted them.  polarized oakley's are a complete JOKE!!!!  don't believe me, do a side by side comparison.  i don't mean at the little display where you look into the screen and can see the fish with the glasses and can't without them. i mean outside in real world conditions.  costa's are 2trillion times the eyewear.  i work on the water everyday, where a good pair of glasses run a close second to oxygen when it comes to everday survival.  take a look at what people who spend a lot of time on the water wear.  there's a reason.  glasses aren't just important if you're in bright conditions on the water either.  i truly can't live without them.


----------



## StikR (Nov 22, 2006)

ditto on the Costa del Mars.  Polarized oakleys don't come close.


----------



## MOTS (Nov 23, 2006)

Whatever you decide, don't buy Ray-Bans, they have gone to crap since Bausch and Lomb sold out to Luxotica. You still can find some older RB's by BL on ebay however. I wear Maui-Jim Kahuna's polarized now and only on the water. I have read and noticed that polarized isn't the best choice for the highway however, you won't see alot of the slickspots on the road. www.Sunglassesgiant.com has the Costa Del Mar Fathoms for 109.94, which you can probably find on ebay for less. You can't go wrong with them!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 25, 2006)

Oakley M Frames with a heater lense. These are the only glasses that block out all the sunlight IMO. I can't go anywhere without them. You can feel your eyes take a sigh of relief when you put them on...  For 75 bucks though, your gonna have to look on ebay. Alot cheaper there than the retail outlets but make sure they are authentic.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Nov 25, 2006)

I love my Costas. Back when I surveyed they were a must.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love my Maui Jims.....Well worth the extra money.


Got a coupon for 25% off some Costa's at BPS, so I think I may go give them a look.


----------



## dapper dan (Nov 25, 2006)

I got costa's, Maui Jim's, and Oakley's.  And being in the Coast Guard I spend ALOT of time out on the water. And pretty much going what everyone else said, stay away from Oakley's. They are knock around shades. But when I am standing bridge watch , driving the ship. I got the MJ's or costa's on. Another good brand that you could pick up for about your price range is Bolle's. I like them better than oakley's too.


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had my Costa's for about 3 years and before I was an "O" guy.  Not unless your playing ball, go with the costa's.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 2, 2006)

I got a good pair of Costas I am looking to get rid of.  They are the Fathom model and are black framed and have blue mirror lenses.  If they interest you let me know and we can work out a price.  They are used but in great shape.  I have 3 pair now and don't need em anymore.  

Nate


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 4, 2006)

I got the Oakley's also but if I was on the water a lot I would definitely go with the Costa Del Mar's. It is no comparison when it comes to seeing on the water. Don't get me wrong, I love my Oaks but for fishing or on the water, the Costa's can't be beat with a stick!!!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Dec 4, 2006)

spy makes really good glasses.  and you can probably get a pair and pocket a few bucks.  i have had 3 pairs now.  and love them.  i have had two pairs of the scoop xs which is discontinued   and now i am on a pair of microscoops.  they are good, comfortable, and you can usually get them from 50 to 70 bucks.  this is the pair i have right now.  i think i paid $60 for them.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Dec 5, 2006)

costa del mar are super...  I have both oakleys and costa no comparison...


----------



## brian chambers (Dec 8, 2006)

I did the varnet thing in ds/ds wish I could get them redone


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have addidas, nike and bolle.  I currently have two(used to be three but someone stole them) pairs of oakleys, the m frame hybrid S(SI Military model) with the clear and dark lenses, I use the clear ones on the range after suffering a brass burn that was WAAAAY too close to my eye.  The dark lenses go for riding in the humvee turret or sniper hides.  The other pair are my daily wearers and they are XLJs I have the clear dark and amber lenses.  I love those too, I could not live without my oakleys.  However I would trust the water guys when they talk about costas, thanks to the coastie and captbrian.  For anything off-water I would go with the Oakleys.  A little over your range unless you are military or law enforcement.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Dec 11, 2006)

I wear ray-ban glass lenses for driving and Maui Jim poly lenses for sport (Hunting, fishing, golf, ect).

There are multiple ways to polarize a lens, all of them are not equal.


----------



## TimR (Dec 12, 2006)

...guess I'll have to save my lunch money for a little while and go with the Costas.  Thanks. tr


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 17, 2006)

*Buy the Costa Del Mar's*

They are definitely the best eye protection you can get. They cost somewhat more, but they are guaranteed for life against breakage.


----------



## parkerman (Dec 18, 2006)

Costa Fathoms......the best glasses I have ever owned......hands down.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 19, 2006)

parkerman said:


> Costa Fathoms......the best glasses I have ever owned......hands down.



i have about 8 pairs of fathoms, every lens and frame combo available.  never a shortage!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 19, 2006)

Costa by far the best I've worn hands down.  Used to work a charter boat and we did Tuna trips here out of New Smyrna beach and Port canaveral.  Sometimes those trips would be to the 120mile bouy and your eyes would take a beatin   Tried Revos' and Oakleys but they just wouldnt hold up to the rust that would form on the frames.  I'd say my second favorite pair would be Ocean Waves (sponsored by them at one point) and was quite pleased, not sure of the price on those now adays!

     Alot of people spend quality money on a good scope, my philosiphy is the same when it comes to eye optics.  Good luck with your glasses and spend the few extra bucks, you wont be let down


----------



## madrabbit (Dec 19, 2006)

*sunglasses*

I have a pair of Native's....you get 4 sets of lens....warranty covers every part!    clear, amber, "shooting", and smoke!   all lenses are polarized!  I love mine


----------



## Bocephus (Dec 19, 2006)

*Oakley's.......*

Well, I'm a big fan of Oakley's, but unfortunately the one's that I have cost a little more than $75 bucks.......

They are really good sunglasses though.........I've worn them for many years now.......


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Wiley's, are the only way to go. Love my Sabers


----------



## taylornelms (Dec 19, 2006)

Id go with the Costas too. I have a pair of the Fluid X's or something like that a buddy of mine got me from BoatersWorld why he was working there. TEhy are 219.00 dollar sunglasses but they only cost me 85. They are so nice. And i agree when your working out side tehre is nothing better than a good pair of sunglasses. Also the fluids have 3 different pairs of lenses. They ar the best fishing sunglasses ever made.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 19, 2006)

costa del mar     hands down  the best glasses on the market   i have brines with blue mirrors


----------



## Dub (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been wearing the same pair of amber Costa Del Mar Wavekillers for the last five plus years.

They are scratch free and optically clear.  Awesome on the water.

High quality glasses are a super investment in my opinion.  I've always gone through cheap sunglasses quickly.

This one pair of high quality Costas has served me very well and continues to do so.


----------



## J Pritchard III (Jan 6, 2007)

Costa Del Mar without a doubt.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 20, 2007)

I had a pair of Spys for about 4 years great glasses, I got a pair of Smith's for Christmas which are polarized and love them.  I would definitely stay away from the Oakleys especially if you want polarized.  Costa's are great glasses as well.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Apr 17, 2007)

i could second the suggestion for the bolles... i got a pair for my birthday... about a hundred bucks for the bolle parole polarized model and they are incredible...


----------



## all ducked up (Apr 23, 2007)

got both oaks and costas.  the oaks are ok for baseball but suck on the water.  costa del mar harpoon is by far the best ever.  a little steep (200.00) but you get what you pay for.  for me i figured id be wearing them every day so i sprung up the dough


----------



## Sling (May 1, 2007)

Maui Jim Sport - Kanaha...The view is unreal.


----------



## BuckinFish (May 1, 2007)

After years of $10 wal-mart sunglasses, i finally broke down and bought some $200 maui jims two months ago, best fishing glasses ive ever had and i treat them better than a baby


----------



## Dovebuster33 (May 29, 2007)

I'd by ten pairs of cheap sunglasses because after about a month they evaporate. I think its something in the way they are made


----------

